#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Major misconceptions about Marketing!

## Bhavya

There are so many misconceptions about marketing. Such as marketing is only focused on new business and marketing and advertising are the same. 
Here you can find some of the misconceptions about marketing.

----------

